# Folders turned into unix executables



## Quiet Chaos (Aug 3, 2009)

I've read several post on this site about this subject yet I still have not come across an answer that works for me. I have an external hard drive that I've saved lots of files to. Two of the folders on this drive have turned into Unix Executable Files. How am I just suppose to change the extension or open these with a application that created the file? ... I didn't think a folder had an extension or is this a Mac thing? (the last time I owned a Mac was back in the early 90's ... I've just come back to the Mac world). Back to my problem, these folders contained multiple different file types in them (.pdf, .doc, .rtf, .jpg, etc). I saw the post about the application called Xray ... it was of no help.

These newly developed files do have something still in them (4k, and 183.3MB respectively) but how do I get the original files back out? How do I turn these back into folders?

Before anyone ask no I don't have a backup copy of those directories the external drive has suppose to be my back up drive ... but Time Machine refuses to allow me to use this as my backup location ... thats yet another rabbit hole I have to figure out but for right now I'd really like to get rid of these newly grown executable files.

I thank you all in advance for your assistance.


----------



## cwanja (Aug 3, 2009)

Did you ever zip these files or compress them to an odd format??

Try dropping the file on "/Applications/utilities/Installer" or type "open path/to/file" in the Terminal app. 

Are you sure extensions are being shown?? You said you knew that is has .jpg, .pdf, ect... files in there, but can you see their extensions or just based off memory? If not, go into Finders preferences (command + ,) > click Advanced > check mark 'Show File Extensions'. Lets see what Finder assigns it as. 

As for the Time Machine issue, how is the drive formatted??


----------



## Quiet Chaos (Aug 4, 2009)

Hi cwanja,

I tried opening the file in Terminal and it attempted to execute the file in another Terminal window: cannot execute binary file
logout
[Process completed]

No, I can't see the file extensions, I am recalling them from memory. When I did check that option for Show All File Extensions it does work for everything else of course. 

The external drive is formatted as NTFS-3g (MacFUSE) ... I use to have it connected to a PC laptop but now I'm using a MacBook.


----------



## cwanja (Aug 4, 2009)

Ok, well for the executable - back up first (just duplicate) and verify the sizes are equal - then add some text extensions on there (.zip, .tar, .rar, .sit, .taz) and just see if you can upzip it. You may need to download Stuffit (there is a free version). The basic Expander on Mac OS X does not provide the ability to unzip some of those extensions. 

As for the Time Machine, you will need to reformat the hard-drive. OS X can see NTFS, but not write to it. Since Time Machine is a backup application, being able to write to is fairly its hook to hang on. Make sure you have everything you want off there, reformat it via Disk Utility (or the Preference Pane Time Machine) and it should be able to do the initial back up.


----------



## MisterMe (Aug 4, 2009)

cwanja said:


> ...
> 
> As for the Time Machine, you will need to reformat the hard-drive. OS X can see NTFS, but not write to it. ...


If the OP has *NTFS-3G* installed, then his installation of MacOS X can write NTFS volumes. You are correct otherwise. The best explanation for his "problem" is that his files do not have extensions.


----------



## cwanja (Aug 4, 2009)

MisterMe said:


> If the OP has *NTFS-3G* installed, then his installation of MacOS X can write NTFS volumes. You are correct otherwise. The best explanation for his "problem" is that his files do not have extensions.



Well of course, and that is an issue we are tackling inside its self. But he did mention that there was a Time Machine issues so I through some facts his way.

Any update on the extensions?


----------



## Quiet Chaos (Aug 26, 2009)

To date I have not found a solution, yet.


----------



## zenseeker (Sep 19, 2009)

I am facing the same problem.  My folders turned into unix exe files and I cannot open them.  I am willing to pay $50 anyone who comes up with a workable solution.


Here's the situation:
The external drive is formatted as NTFS (Paragon) ... I use to have it connected to a PC laptop but now I'm using an iMac.

Thanks!


----------



## djackmac (Sep 19, 2009)

zenseeker said:


> I am facing the same problem.  My folders turned into unix exe files and I cannot open them.  I am willing to pay $50 anyone who comes up with a workable solution.
> 
> 
> Here's the situation:
> ...





Its the drive formatting that is causing the problem. Try reformatting to Mac OS extended (journaled). If you need the external to be formatted to read/write best for windows and mac. Copy whats on the external to a safe location. Go to applications/disk utility. Click on the external drive then select partition. Under volume scheme choose 1 partition. Then for format choose MS-DOS. The critical and most overlooked step after this is to then click on the options button, then choose master boot record. Once you've done these steps click apply. copy your data back on and all should be well. Let me know how it goes, I could really use $50.


----------



## zenseeker (Sep 19, 2009)

Few weeks ago, I had copied the data to a safe place and given the HD to a friend of mine.  I won't have the hard-drive until tomorrow.

I'm planning on using this HD exclusively for MAC format now onwards.  So would it possible for you to give me a solution that works without having to use a formatting that works for both mac and windows?

Also, I've copied the data at a safe place on my internal macintosh HD.  So what is the best way to recover that saved data if I don't have the original NTFS configured HD in my possession.  You mentioned that the data will be recovered after I paste it back to the newly configured HD.  Since I won't have the NTFS configured HD until tomorrow, I want to convert the Unix executable file on my macintosh hd to a regular folder that I can have access to.  

If your solution works, I'll paypal you $50. 

Many Thanks!


----------



## djackmac (Sep 19, 2009)

zenseeker said:


> I'm planning on using this HD exclusively for MAC format now onwards.  So would it possible for you to give me a solution that works without having to use a formatting that works for both mac and windows?



In that case just go to disk utility and select partition. Select one partition. Under format select Mac OS Extended (journaled). Then under options select GUID and then apply afterwards.


----------



## zenseeker (Sep 21, 2009)

Didn't work out.  It reformatted the drive to mac format, but the folders that I saved remains in the unix executable format.


----------



## djackmac (Sep 21, 2009)

You may need to recopy the originals off from wherever they came from. Once they've been modified to Unix executables they usually won't modify themselves back.


----------



## zenseeker (Sep 21, 2009)

well, that the problem I am trying to solve - I don't have access to the original source anymore...


----------



## antanast (Jul 15, 2015)

Have you been able to resolve this? I got the same thing. A series of folders just changed into a Unix Executable icon... Those folders originally contained ALOOOT of photos!!


----------



## Cheryl (Jul 16, 2015)

Resurrecting a 6 year old thread?  I’ll repeat the advice given:  *"You will need to recopy the originals off from wherever they came from. Once they've been modified to Unix executables they usually won't modify themselves back.” 

*


----------

